# kernel custom error



## neo_leopard (May 20, 2009)

help me i get message error 1.
please help me to make a kernel using this extra option.

options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options IPDIVERT


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 20, 2009)

What is the output of *uname -rp*?


----------



## neo_leopard (May 20, 2009)

????? im a newbie i dont know what u meant


----------



## cruzler (May 20, 2009)

@neo_leopard

"uname -rp" function is : to show stable/release, version of ur freebsd, and system of ur freebsd,  try to run it on ur console, and u can paste it in here..


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2009)

So when does the error happen? Post the error and the output leading up to it.

If you create a custom kernel change the name (ident) from GENERIC to something else.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2009)

The included dmesg says that it's a stock kernel:


```
FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb 24 19:59:52 UTC 2008
    root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```

I don't know what the error is about, but it's not about a custom kernel, so it seems .. which may the problem when OP tries to start something assuming a new kernel with desired options is in place.

I guess it comes down to: changing the kernel config file does not automatically switch on options in the kernel. You need to build and install a new kernel, and the kernel config file is the input for that process. If you do decide to go that road, do not change the GENERIC kernel, create a new kernel config file with a different name and build that one.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't know what the error is about, but it's not about a custom kernel, so it seems ..


I think it is, the OP posted his kernel config, unfortunately the ident is still set to GENERIC.



> I guess it comes down to: changing the kernel config file does not automatically switch on options in the kernel. You need to build and install a new kernel, and the kernel config file is the input for that process. If you do decide to go that road, do not change the GENERIC kernel, create a new kernel config file with a different name and build that one.


Yes, and don't forget to change the ident string in the custom config.


----------



## neo_leopard (May 20, 2009)

i unflag the scbus. to compile it with the kernel. and the error gone. it works like a charm. please help edit my kernel to customized. im looking to make it mor quicker. by loosening the soundcard driver.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2009)

You will need scbus (scsi bus) if you want to use USB memory sticks and/or harddisks. There is no sound defined in the GENERIC kernel. You're advised to load it dynamically anyway.

Anyway, remove that *cpu I486_CPU* line (i'm assuming you have a recent machine). CHANGE the ident string to MYKERNEL or something else but do NOT use GENERIC. Remove that *makeoptions DEBUG* line. 

Oh what the heck... Here's an edited version of your kernel config:


----------

